# Is obsidian rock safe?



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, safe as can be.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only unsafe aspect of it might be very sharp edges which could injure some fish.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Obsidian is as safe as the walls of your tank. Literally. It's volcanic glass. (So heed Hoppy's advice about the sharp edges...)

~Bruce


----------

